# Tanner's report 7/5



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Got a late start today, just rolled over when the buzzer sounded. Saw Doc's trailer in the lot and called to get the lated info on bait. They had been out all nite and were packing it up when I called. Thanks Doc! 
Located some shad and started fishing about 9am. Was still setting rods when one went down hard and stripping line. Felt like a good fish and was staying deep. Started a good run when the line when slack. Must have been hooked in the soft tissue.  Moved a couple of times with no luck. By now it's geting hot, so I anchored near some trees overhanging the water. 10-12 ft water with lots of timber. In the next hour boated two small gar (a first for me),5 channels ( 10-4 & 8-3 the two best ) a couple hy/stripers and a 20-11oz flat. All on cut shad. Left about noon when the crazy's started up.

Sliprig


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad to see you got out. My last couple trips were tough to say the least. Is it safe to say you fished the usual spots. I have not gone that way in awhile. 

All moved in the palace?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sliprig,

Good seeing you again, looks like you did well in the heat of the day, we got at Tanners at 11pm, got bait up in Hogans and started fishing, lite bumps here and there, then that storm hit, we ran for the boat ramp, pouring down rain while loading, Madcatter,Greg, DavidWS10, Doc,Lynn,Larry, Stephanie all went to Steak and Shake till the thunder and lightning went away, then we went back out, very nice after that rain, Lynn and I only managed 5 channel cats, all dinks, Lynn lost a pig near the Argosy, took the rod down easy and when she leaned into him, boom he buried the rod down hard, ripped drag, Lynn said she felt the line go under a tree then he broke her off, 50 lb. Big game leader, only good fish for the night, disappointed but that's the way it goes, great time on the river, bite is slow right now but it will pick-up.......Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to head out today, but I got too much sun on Sunday  
Had to let the burn subside on me. Glad to hear a few good fish were stealing baits.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Stephanie and I ended up with 7 fish for the night. She had 3 one flathead and 2 channels. Flathead was 15lb3oz and channels were 6lb11oz and 2lbs. My 4 fish didn't even total the weight of the flathead. I think we would have done better if we would have went back to the same area we were fishing before the storm but we chose to stay around tanners with everybody else. but we had a great time and I can't wait till the eagle creek outing.


Larry


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sliprig, it was great seeing you getting out on the river. And that 20# flathead sounds like a blast. Despite the great company and being in a boat that doesn't take on water, I caught 2 fish - but only one really made it into the boat. The one that didn't make it into the boat would've been my biggest of the night, but Madcatter's son helped me keep from over-stressing it by knocking it off my hook with the net. So, the one that didn't get away went about 6#. Nevertheless, as usual, it was still a blast spending a night on the river with some great people. And like Larry said, I can't wait for Eagle Creek.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought the symbol for inches was " not # !!!! 


> about 6#.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Picture of flat 7/6/2004


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's really nice to see some of the old catters gang getting out together..and catching a few  Nice going guys........ THE CATKING !!!


----------

